# 2002 Polaris 500 Throttle Issues?



## Family First (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a 2002 Sportsman 500; and am wondering about the throttle.
Bought it last January; had a Polaris Dealer tune it-up and go over everything, runs great except for the throttle.
If I push on it very lightly; nothing happens.
If I hit it with some authority, it jumps forward and goes.
I am assuming it should start to go forward or backwards as soon as I put any pressure on the throttle, but it does not.
It hesitates until I give it more and then jumps into action.
Any ideas as to what is going on are appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

sounds like a carburator issue, not getting enough fuel, bogging. The pilot jet in the carb controls the first 1/4 of throttle, it's probably plugged up with dirt or old gas. pretty common problem if they sit for a while and don't get used. Take it back to the dealer and have them remove and clean and tune the carb. shouldn't take them more than a hour if they are any good.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Have them check the belt too. That could be the problem also


----------



## Family First (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.
I will drop it off today.


----------



## SCOUTER (Jun 12, 2009)

Had the same with my 2002 polaris 400. New belt solved the problem.


----------



## Family First (Sep 7, 2009)

Turned out a new drive belt was the answer.
My fault too!
Used the quad to pull the boat around the house back in March.
Was in High-Gear and smoke came out from everywhere!
Put it into Low-Gear and it pulled fine, no smoke.
Life Lesson Learned!
High-Gear is for cruising.
Low-Gear for hauling.
Could have been worse!


----------

